# Tales of My First Horse



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I bought my first horse last weekend, and I am so excited! He is a black quarter horse gelding, named Gambit.
Anyway, my sister and I share him, and we are planning on doing natural horsemanship with him. So far, we have only ridden him once because his tack has not been shipped yet, but we have been working on his ground manners, and he is very good.
More to come!


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

So, we (my sister and I share him) have had Gambit for almost five months now. To update you all, we had a very rainy winter, and a bout of laminitis so we are just starting to really get into riding Gambit. We have had one lesson on him, just after the rain stopped and before the laminitis began. He is still very well mannered for the most part but he can be cinchy. We are working on that. We went on a trail ride up in the hills today, and it was great. Unfortunately I forgot my camera so I have no pictures. He was very out of shape when we got him, so we are working on improving his fitness, and getting him up for some serious work. That is really all I can think of to say right now, but I am going to try and add to this more regularly in the future. Thanks for reading, have a nice day.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

We went riding yesterday, and things went pretty well. However, I am noticing more and more that Gambit has the tendency to pick up the wrong lead. He only seems to do it when we are heading in a clockwise direction around the arena and does not do it outside the arena at all (on trails). I will have to ask my trainer about this. Does anyone here have any suggestions? Maybe I am not cueing correctly?


----------

